
Show HN: ThreeKit – Easy 3D for eCommerce - bhouston
http://threekit.com
======
bhouston
We built this recently: [http://threekit.com](http://threekit.com)

It uses our existing 3D WYSIWYG editor [https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io)
and we have enhanced it to work well with ecommerce platforms via allowing the
3D graphics to response to option/variant changes.

Lots of demos here:

[http://threekit.com/demos](http://threekit.com/demos)

